# 1973 Huffy Cute Spook



## Jewelman13 (Jun 1, 2019)

Here’s my recent find that I’d like to share. It’s definitely a odd name for a bike, never the less a girls bike. Definitely don’t see these often...


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice Greg


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 9, 2019)

Clean machine  !


----------



## sp1990 (Jul 15, 2019)

What a horrible name but sweet bike!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 16, 2019)

Cool bikes,I had a few  70's Huffy theme bikes. Wish I had kept at least one. Cool name,back when terms/names were actually understood and people werent waiting around to somehow be offended


----------



## sp1990 (Jul 16, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Cool bikes,I had a few  70's Huffy theme bikes. Wish I had kept at least one. Cool name,back when terms/names were actually understood and people werent waiting around to somehow be offended



 people nowadays aren't waiting around to get offended, we just speak up when somethings blatantly racist or not right. That don't fly in 2019 lmao


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 16, 2019)

I had these 3. Not mine but same models


----------



## sp1990 (Jul 16, 2019)

Awesome bikes!!! I actually like schwinn knockoffs of the same era


----------



## partsguy (Jul 16, 2019)

Man, that is one of the most politically incorrect names I have ever seen on a bicycle. It is cool, and the edginess makes it stand out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2019)

I don't see the big deal unless someone tries to make it something its not. They're monsters, nothing more. See the boy's version named Cool Ghoul? Both bikes have monsters pictured. That's all they are. Sheesh!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 17, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I don't see the big deal unless someone tries to make it something its not. They're monsters, nothing more. See the boy's version named Cool Ghoul? Both bikes have monsters pictured. That's all they are. Sheesh!





Since the door is open here's a take on it:

These bikes were made at a time when the word was used by some Americans to demean other Americans, much more broadly and openly than it is today.
The meaning and intent was and is still widely known.
Many Americans didn't have the privilege of seeing that bike as innocuous.
Given that, it's both surprising, and unfortunately not, that it made it onto that chain guard.
The 1970s were not far removed from accepted and legal discrimination in this country.
Perhaps one can empathize with the reactions people had, and perhaps still have, to seeing that bike.
Some dealt with discrimination and bigotry, coarse and subtle, pretty much all day every day; some dealt it out.
IMO understanding this and then choosing to dismiss or minimize the implication is callous.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you @rustjunkie for your thoughtful (and thought provoking) perspective.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 17, 2019)

So, We cant say a person,place or  movie is spooky? Lol! One of the few times Im happy about my age. I’ll stand by my original post. I think its been proven out, lol....


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 17, 2019)

Context is altered by usage (adverb vs. pronoun). I could see a jovial person, and call him or her gay, but I don't. It's likely to be misconstrued, even though the original meaning of gay would never be considered offensive.

EDIT: Not to imply being called gay (describing either mood or orientation) is necessarily offensive. But it's certainly that way to some, when misapplied. Probably a bad analogy on my part.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 17, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Context is altered by usage (adverb vs. pronoun). I could see a jovial person, and call him or her gay, but I don't. It's likely to be misconstrued, even though the original meaning of gay would never have been considered offensive.



Yep,My mom used to vacation with friends in Gaylord Mi @ a place named The Gay El Rancho. "Gay" obviously named after the city. She laughingly once asked me "Can you imagine a place by that name today?"  I replied, "It would be OK if the patrons were gay,otherwise protests would happen daily" She said "Thats such a shame" Mom and most everybody from the Greatest Generation and 1St tier Baby Boomers werent poisoned by the PC BS


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 17, 2019)

The COOL GOUL and CUTE SPOOK bikes are cool for their original intent or they wouldnt have made it on the market. Whiners need to get over themselves


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 18, 2019)

Jewelman13 said:


> Here’s my recent find that I’d like to share. It’s definitely a odd name for a bike, never the less a girls bike. Definitely don’t see these often... View attachment 1008133
> View attachment 1008134View attachment 1008135



I have the girls Stars & Stripes.......


----------

